# [USC] Bootloader Locked or Unlocked?



## cPfeifer (Jun 12, 2011)

Is our Bootloader locked as the VZW is? Because I can flash recovery, root, and flash kernels, etc but when I tried to use Synergy's backup flash file it said I wasn't unlocked so it skipped backing up my EFS IMEI information.

I refuse to use the VZW Ez-Unlock app because it hard bricked my 1st GSIII requiring me go to USCC and play dumb and successfully got a new GSIII for free.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

cPfeifer said:


> Is our Bootloader locked as the VZW is? Because I can flash recovery, root, and flash kernels, etc but when I tried to use Synergy's backup flash file it said I wasn't unlocked so it skipped backing up my EFS IMEI information.
> 
> I refuse to use the VZW Ez-Unlock app because it hard bricked my 1st GSIII requiring me go to USCC and play dumb and successfully got a new GSIII for free.


first off, this is a development thread so please post questions in the general section...second vzw was the only sgs3 variant to have a locked bootloader...please read up a lil bit before posting questions...not trying to be a dick to you but for next time, please read up on this stuff before trying anything!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.

Also I modified the title of the thread so people know what device it is for.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

cPfeifer said:


> Is our Bootloader locked as the VZW is? Because I can flash recovery, root, and flash kernels, etc but when I tried to use Synergy's backup flash file it said I wasn't unlocked so it skipped backing up my EFS IMEI information.
> 
> I refuse to use the VZW Ez-Unlock app because it hard bricked my 1st GSIII requiring me go to USCC and play dumb and successfully got a new GSIII for free.


Synergy backup always works on every ROM. YOU SHOULD BACKUP YOUR IMEI NO MATTER WHAT!!! If you don't, you'll be posting another message complaining about how you don't have any connection anymore.

These things are recommended for A VERY GOOD REASON.

Now, as for the Synergy backup not working, where did you get the zip? There's a thread in general about backing up your NV data and IMEI, that thread has a link to the synergy zip that will work. Do both that AND the terminal emulator backup, redundency is EXTREMELY important in this case.

Edit: Actually, now that I think about it, Synergy may be intended only for the d2vzw. The terminal emulator backup will work though. Hopefully Goose will chime in about that.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Goose is where I got my info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


synergy has worked for me on my d2vzw with any ROM.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Synergy backup only works if you are running synergy, we are unlocked.
> 
> Teleported from CM10 on my SG3


Actually it works on any ROM for the d2vzw but it has to be vzw variant.

To the OP: You bricked a device and then played dumb for insurance. Congrats, you are the reason rooting voids warranty and the reason carriers are continuously finding excuses to further and further lock down devices.

I'm not dicking around, that's fraudulent activity and per any phone carrier's policy if they had known they would have charged you full price as it is your fault it is bricked. Look around, READ BEFORE YOU FLASH, and whatever you do, don't try to pin your mistakes on your carrier.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

cPfeifer said:


> Is our Bootloader locked as the VZW is? Because I can flash recovery, root, and flash kernels, etc but when I tried to use Synergy's backup flash file it said I wasn't unlocked so it skipped backing up my EFS IMEI information.
> 
> I refuse to use the VZW Ez-Unlock app because it hard bricked my 1st GSIII requiring me go to USCC and play dumb and successfully got a new GSIII for free.


...

It's called the VZW Ez-Unlock app for a reason, because it's for VZW. You aren't the guy who did this on the Team US Cellular forums I was helping that did this EXACT same thing are you? Honestly, don't do anything else before you read a few OP threads and how to's for USC's device. There's plenty of information out there, it sounds like you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds as if the OP has gotten his answer.

Closing this up.


----------

